# Intel 1366 oder 1150 oder AMD Am3+



## FlyingWolf (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Habe leider keinen richtigen tread gefunden der meine Frage so richtig beantworten kann


Also ich möchte mir gerne wieder ein PC Zusammenstellen

Stehe aber zwischen der Entscheidung welcher Sockel es werden soll, zudem spielt die Optik eine große Rolle.

Ich weiß das die genannten Sockel (1366/1150/AM3+) alt sind aber möchte gerne einen davon haben.

Hier mal meine Vorschläge zum Setup

*1366 Setup:*

Mobo: EVGA X58 FTW3
CPU: Xeon x5650 (soll übertaktet werden)
Ram: 12GB Corsair Dominator 1600MHz
Graka: R9 290/290X-R9 390
Netzteil wird ca ein 500-600W von BeQuiet oder Gigabyte
Festplatte: wahrscheinlich eine Kingston HyperX Savage


*1150 Setup:*
Mobo:Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper 5 (neues liegt hier aus einer RMA)
Cpu: ca i5 4670K bzw i7 4770k (auch mit OC)
Ram: 4×4GB Gskill Sniper1600
Graka: gleiche wie oben 
Netzteil: gleiche wie oben
Festplatte: gleiche wie oben

*AM3+ Setup:*
Mobo: Gigabyte 990X SLI/Asrock 990FX Killer
Cpu: FX 8350 (wird übertaktet)
Ram: 4x4GB HyperX Beast 1866
Graka: R9 290X/R9 390X R9 Fury
Netzteil: 700W Gigabyte
Festplatte: Goodram Iridium Pro SSD

Gekühlt werden soll alles mit einer Custom Wasserkühlung oder einem LEPA NEOllusion 220W TDP

So nun zur richtigen  frage, habe bereits viele Benchmarks und videos durch aber bin nicht so richtig zufrieden damit da überall was anderes rauskommt.


Stromverbrauch ist vollkommen egal,wichtig ist das alles mindestens mit 60FPS läuft und das ohne größere Drops ,Settings sollen High sein

Gespielt wird auf einem MSI Optiplex 1900x1080 26 Zoll FullHD 144HZ mit AMD Freesync

Spiele sind meist:
GTA5
Fortnite
Assassins Creed
Skyrim V
Wolfteam
Florensia
LeagueofLegends

Mit meinem FX6300 @4,9GH'z hatte ich leider immer wieder framedrops und komischerweise immer wieder ein Microruckeln obwohl die Frames bei 144 waren und CPU als auch GPU bei 40-60% Auslastung waren

Das größere Problem wird sein das das Budget relativ begrenzt ist,also wollte nicht 700€ für ein Ryzen oder sonstiges ausgeben.Also bitte nichts davon vorschlagen

Habe auch gesehen das der Xeon X5650 gut mit dem I7 4770k mithalten kann wenn mehrere Threads genuzt werden.

Sehe es aber auch momentan nicht ein für eine gebrauchte K CPU über 100-180 zu zahlen nur für ein paar FPS mehr damit man übertakten kann deswegen ist der Xeon mit in der Liste 

Habe auch viel Erfahrung mit OC und dem Systembau,aber viele Meinungen sind immer besser

Mir ist auch bewusst das der FX8350 ein Hitzkopf werden kann,angestrebt sind aber trotzdem 4,7-5GH'z

Genauso ist mir klar das die 1366 Boards überteuert sind und die CPU schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat aber dafür 6kerne und 12 Threads besizt

Rendern oder sonstige Sachen werden nicht gemacht,es wird nur gespielt damit.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir einwenig weiterhelfen,und entschuldigt falls sowas schon gefragt wurde(bin im Forum und der SuFu nicht fündig geworden)


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2018)

naja, die AMD CPU ist ja nicht so toll in der Spieleleistung, daher ja eigentlich eher Intels, aber nur: 
Warum denn? Es ist ja eine bewusste Entscheidung auf die Veraltete Plattform zu setzen, nur die hat ja so keine Vorteile gegenüber einer neuen


----------



## FlyingWolf (18. Juni 2018)

Der Hauptgrund für die alte Plattform ist eigentlich da zb der xeon mit dem i7 mithalten kann und der Preisunterschied ziemlich groß ist,also halt das beste P/L rauszuholen und da finde ich die neuen Intel und Ryzen einfach nicht gut drin.

Klar hat Ryzen vorteile und auch Intels CoffeeLake aber da eh nur ca 6h in der Woche gespielt werden lohnt sich für mich der Aufpreis dann nicht für 10FPS mehr.Deswegen ist mir auch der Stromverbrauch relativ egal

Wären die Setups denn so überhaupt sinnvoll? Da vor allem alle CPU's im OC betrieben werden sollen


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2018)

Die Frage ist: was soll das denn kosten? Also, ich meine jetzt: was kosten Dich die oben genannten Kombinationen? Denn an sich sind bei Preis-Leistung die neuen Ryzen das beste, wenn man viele Kerne will, und die Intel Core i5, wenn man nicht unbedingt mehr als 6 Threads braucht ^^   Alte Plattformen machen nur Sinn, wenn man sie günstig gebraucht bekommt, und davon würde ich die Wahl dann abhängig machen, GERADE wenn 10 FPS mehr oder weniger egal sind. 


Ein Ryzen 5 2600X zB hat 6 Kerne, 12 Threads und kostet 210€. Inkl. ordentlichem Mainboard ca 300€. Wenn das zu viel wäre, kann man auch einen 2600 non-x nehmen.


----------



## FlyingWolf (18. Juni 2018)

Alles zusammen würden mich die Bundles zwischen 350 u 400€ kosten (ohne Gehäuse  das ist bereits vorhanden)

Die i5 für 1150 haben doch so weit ich das seh alle nur 4kerne ohne HT

Klar kann man auch einwenig bei den non K Versionen per BCLK übertakten 

Ich denke mal das ich mit zb dem 1366 + Xeon 5650 @4-4,4GHz schon meine 90 FPS in GTA5 bekommen sollte da halt viele Threads genutzt werden und dadurch eher die Graka dann limitieren sollte

Der 1150er ist halt so ziemlich am limit vom budget dann,da ich aber noch ein Board dafür hier hätte würde das nur deswegen passen

Bei den anderen Sockeln könnte ich dann mehr in die Graka investieren

Darum überlege ich das Board weg und dafür lieber 1366 oder AM3+ und diese dann ans Limit übertakten? Das sollte doch theoretisch genug Leistung für die oben genannten spiele bringen zumindest bei 1080p 

Muss auch eigentlich gestehen das ich mehr der AMD "Fanboy" bin und mich deshalb selten mit den Intel befasst habe. Klar Spieleleistung ist bei Intel immer schon gut gewesen aber zu welchem preis?

Könnt mich gerne verbessern wenn ich falsch liegen sollte,aber ein bis an die Zähne übertakteter FX8350 sollte es doch locker mit einem 1150 i5 aufnehmen können?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2018)

FlyingWolf schrieb:


> Alles zusammen würden mich die Bundles zwischen 350 u 400€ kosten (ohne Gehäuse  das ist bereits vorhanden)


 mit Grafikkarte und Netzteil, oder meinst du mit dem Bundle CPU, Board und RAM?



> Die i5 für 1150 haben doch so weit ich das seh alle nur 4kerne ohne HT


 mir ging es jetzt um Ryzen und die AKTUELLEN i5 wie zB i5-8400, die haben 6 Kerne



> Klar kann man auch einwenig bei den non K Versionen per BCLK übertakten
> 
> Ich denke mal das ich mit zb dem 1366 + Xeon 5650 @4-4,4GHz schon meine 90 FPS in GTA5 bekommen sollte da halt viele Threads genutzt werden und dadurch eher die Graka dann limitieren sollte
> 
> ...


 nicht unbedingt bzw. hängt vom Spiel ab. hier zB wurde der damals neue 4670K und 4770K mit 5 Games getestet, da ist der ca 50% vor einem FX-8350. D.h. FALLS du es schaffst, den um 50% zu übertakten, wäre es VIELELICHT möglich, dass er mit einem 4670K / 4770K bei Standardtakt gleichzieht. Normalerweise kannst du aber nicht bei zB 30% mehr Takt auch 30% mehr FPS erwarten, d.h. an sich bleiben die Intels trotzdem klar besser, vor allem wenn du auch die übertaktest.

Es kann freilich je nach Game aber auch ein, dass die AMD-CPU doch überlegen ist. Da müsste man sich den Einzelfall ansehen.


Zwei Dinge noch: 1) bei dem Xeon weiß ich übrigens nicht, ob man den übertakten kann - weißt du genau, dass es geht?  2) mehr als 500W als Netzteil brauchst du nicht, wenn es ein gutes Markenmodell ist. Lieber be quiet mit 500W für 70€ (Neupreis) als 700W Nennwert zum gleichen Preis von einer anderen Firma


----------



## FlyingWolf (18. Juni 2018)

Meine mit den 350-400 alles zusammen,außer Gehäuse und die WaKü


Achso sprich die CoffeeLake CPU's?


Hatte ja damals den FX6300 @4,9GH'z und damit lief alles weitgehend gut bis auf GTA5 und Skyrim,was mich aber dadran immer gestört hat waren diese Microruckler permanent als hätte man ein SLI/CF System was nicht richtig läuft an den Mosfets und SpaWa's konnte es nicht gelegen haben die würden gut gekühlt

Der Xeon lässt sich noch über den BCLK übertakten wenn der ram es zulässt,da dies noch zusammenhängt (da aber eh max 1333mhz Support haben nehme ich höheren und stell den auf 1333 und dann per BCLK hoch das er wieder 1600 hat das müsste dann ca 4-4,4GH'z sein je nach Ram Teiler

Hab leider mit BeQuiet öfters Probleme gehabt vorallem wenn es ums übertakten ging (spannungseinbrüche an der PCI-E Leitungen)

Deswegen habe ich das Gigabyte vorgeschlagen das hat meine ich auch 80+Gold Zertifizierung 

Habe lieber immer etwas mehr Watt drin da die CPUs im OC ja einiges mehr brauchen an Saft (der FX8350 bis zu 300W bei last?,hatte ich zumindest vor ein paar tagen gelesen)

Die Frage ist jezt 1366 oder AM3+, intel bietet mehr Leistung pro kern und 4 Threads mehr dafür keine chipsatz Sata3 und usb3 (nur per marvell controller)

Amd hat nur 8 Threads aber Sata3 USB3 und M2 je nach Board 

Würde man denn überhaupt sichtlich mehr Leistung zwischen dem 1366 und AM3+ merken? Wenn man beide übertaktet 

Sprich den Xeon auf sagen wir 4,2GH'z und den FX auf 5GH'z

Da nur gespielt wird bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob die 12 Threads nicht Overkill sind, die AMD Plattform wäre noch etwas günstiger wie die 1366er 

PS: aufjedenfall schon mal vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

Die Spannungseinbrüche sollten mit neuen Netzteilen, die mehr als eine einzige 12V-Leitung bieten, an sich erledigt sein. Wenn du nen FX auf OC und noch eine R9 390 hast, wären mehr als 500W vielleicht trotzdem gut. Aber an sich braucht ein moderner PC mit ner starken Karte keine 350W bei voller Last.


Sata 3 und USB 3 "nativ" sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so wichtig. Klar: eine SSD wird bei SATA2 nicht voll zur Entfaltung kommen, was die MB/s angeht. Aber das wichtigere ist die Zugriffszeit, die ja quasi Null ist. Die MB/s spielen nur eine Rolle, wenn echt viel Daten geladen werden. Ob nun der alte Xeon oder der FX besser ist, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen. Wegen Ryzen: es gibt ja auch die günstigen mit "nur" 4 Kernen, 8 Threads, den 1400, 1500X und 2400G für 110 bis 150€. 

Die Microruckler könnten übrigens ja von etwas kommen, das gar nichts mit der puren Leistung zu tun hat.


----------



## FlyingWolf (19. Juni 2018)

Das Netzteil mit den Spannungseinbrüchen war relativ neu (2016) aber vielleicht einfach nur ein Montagsgerät.

Laut dem BeQuiet Netzteilrechner wäre ich mit übertaktung bei ca 554 Watt,aber da ich denke mehr übertakte wie die Rechnen werde ich ca bei 600 landen

Den FX und die R9 kann man ja eigentlich nicht mehr als "modern sehen" sind ja vom prinzip nur umgelabelte 7900er Karten mit mehr Takt 

Das 1366 EVGA hätte ja usb 3.0 und sata 3.0 (usb ist mir auch egal da ich nur win per usb installier und ein externes dvd laufwerk dran kommt)

Der Xeon schafft übertaktet mit einer 1050TI permanent 100FPS ohne Drops in BF 1 MP (laut kreativecke) Daher habe ich den 1366er sockel dazu gepackt weil mich die Leistung für das Alter einfach umgehauen hat. 

An die 4kern Ryzen habe ich auch schon gedacht aber dafür müsste dann DDR4 ram rein und da ich sehr viel wert auf die optik lege wären die passenden module (in der gleichen farbe wie Board mit HS) ziemlich überteuert

Hatte mir mal eins zusammengestellt und da war ich bei 600€ und das wäre mir persönlich zuviel da ich einiges in die WaKü investiere.

Die Sache ist ja auch die das es nirgendwo FX cpu's als vergleich gibt die mit 5GH'z oder mehr laufen. Der Xeon hat ja zb Standard 2,3GH'z bei 4gh'z hat er 100-130% mehr Leistung bekommen deswegen weiß ich nicht wie hoch der Sprung vom FX werden kann

Mein 6300er hatte mit 4,9GH'z zb nur 565punkte im Cinebench der Xeon hat 900 aber im 3DMark  Physik schaffte der fx nur 15fps im schnitt und der xeon 40FPS

Weiß nicht ob man anhand davon die reine Spieleleistung der cpu sehen kann weil der xeon ja einfach mehr Threads bearbeiten kann und die Benchmarks das auch auslasten was viele andere spiele zb nicht tun

Wovon könnten die microruckler den entstanden sein? Weil mit der GTX970 hatte ich in Skyrim extreme framedrops in die niedriegen 20er und leider auch ein sehr extremes spulenfiepen egal wie viel FPS Anlagen (war eine EVGA GTX970 FTW)

Mit der R9 290 PCS+ waren die Framedrops weg aber dafür in absolut jedem spiel diese microruckler die R9 lief dann mit Freesync am moni ohne lief es genauso schlecht
Weil wenn zb in LoL 144FPS anliegen und CPU u GPU kaum last haben sollte man sowas doch eigentlich nicht merken

Extremfall war Overwatch das lief zwischendurch wie auf einem singlecore mit uralter 9800GTX von 144FPS drops auf unter 10, die ms waren konstant bei 10 (100k Leitung)

Achso mal grade so nebenbei,merkt man einen unterschied von der ms wenn man von LanKiller E2200 zum älteren normalen 1Gbit lan wechselt? Das man es normal nicht spürt ist mir bewusst aber ob dadurch die latenz wirklich wieder ansteigen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

FlyingWolf schrieb:


> Das Netzteil mit den Spannungseinbrüchen war relativ neu (2016) aber vielleicht einfach nur ein Montagsgerät.
> 
> Laut dem BeQuiet Netzteilrechner wäre ich mit übertaktung bei ca 554 Watt,aber da ich denke mehr übertakte wie die Rechnen werde ich ca bei 600 landen
> 
> ...


 aber nicht nativ, oder? d.h. zum Booten kannst du das vermutlich nicht nutzen. Wäre also ein KLEINER Nachteil, wenn du eine SSD nutzt für Windows.



> Der Xeon schafft übertaktet mit einer 1050TI permanent 100FPS ohne Drops in BF 1 MP (laut kreativecke) Daher habe ich den 1366er sockel dazu gepackt weil mich die Leistung für das Alter einfach umgehauen hat.


 ja gut, die Kombi mit dem Xeon und dem Board kostete ja, als die Sachen noch halbwegs aktuell waren, mal eben 1100-1200€ OHNE RAM  

Wichtiger Hinweis: viele der NEUESTEN Treiber sind von vor 2013... also, nicht dass am Ende etwas nicht läuft nur weil es keine Treiber mehr gibt... der neueste Chipsatztreiber ist von 2015.




> An die 4kern Ryzen habe ich auch schon gedacht aber dafür müsste dann DDR4 ram rein und da ich sehr viel wert auf die optik lege wären die passenden module (in der gleichen farbe wie Board mit HS) ziemlich überteuert


 welche Farbe soll es denn sein?




> Die Sache ist ja auch die das es nirgendwo FX cpu's als vergleich gibt die mit 5GH'z oder mehr laufen. Der Xeon hat ja zb Standard 2,3GH'z bei 4gh'z hat er 100-130% mehr Leistung bekommen deswegen weiß ich nicht wie hoch der Sprung vom FX werden kann


 zu dem Xeon gibt es halt kaum Spielebenches, da der halt damals VIEL zu teuer für Gaming war und kaum einer so eine CPU für Spiele hat. Du kannst da maximal mal schauen, welcher Mainstream Intel-CPU der Xeon ähnelt und dann wiederum schauen, wie viel stärker diese CPU zum FX ist.




> Mein 6300er hatte mit 4,9GH'z zb nur 565punkte im Cinebench der Xeon hat 900 aber im 3DMark  Physik schaffte der fx nur 15fps im schnitt und der xeon 40FPS


 ich würde nie anhand nur einer oder zwei Benchmarks die Leistung einstufen. Solche Benchmarks sind eher dazu da, um zu schauen, ob alles ok ist - man schaut, ob die Punkte zu Systemen mit gleicher Konfiguration passen. Ansonsten hast du nämlich immer mal den Fall, dass eine Bench zB Sockel X bevorteilt und Sockel Y benachteiligt oder so was.




> Wovon könnten die microruckler den entstanden sein? Weil mit der GTX970 hatte ich in Skyrim extreme framedrops in die niedriegen 20er und leider auch ein sehr extremes spulenfiepen egal wie viel FPS Anlagen (war eine EVGA GTX970 FTW)


 Die GTX 970er können ja nicht das komplette RAM schnell nutzen - das wäre ein möglicher Grund. Es können auch Tools sein, die auf dem PC laufen, oder sogar ganz simpel: aktivierte "Dateien indizieren"-Funktion bei den Laufwerken. Es kann auch sein, dass es am Laufwerk selbst lag und mit ner SSD keine Probleme gibt. 

Und bei Onlinegames könnten es auch Ruckler durch die Verbindung sein.





> Achso mal grade so nebenbei,merkt man einen unterschied von der ms wenn man von LanKiller E2200 zum älteren normalen 1Gbit lan wechselt? Das man es normal nicht spürt ist mir bewusst aber ob dadurch die latenz wirklich wieder ansteigen kann?


 das müsste man austesten... kann ich so nicht sagen. Aber an sich würden Unterschiede bei LAN nur absolute FPS- und Ping-Freaks merken, die wirklich SEHR empfindlich sind.


----------



## FlyingWolf (19. Juni 2018)

Nativ leider nicht,dann könnte man aber eine zb 120gb platte über sata2 hängen mit win und den wichtigsten Programmen und eine 480er an den sata3 für spiele ect

Die xeons waren mal verdammt teuer heute kriegt man die für 20€ hinterher geworfen mit board ist man dann bei 100€

Wegen den treibern habe ich soweit keine bedenken weil die AM3+ plattform nur 2 jahre jünger ist und es dafür auch keine aktuellen treiber mehr gibt zudem nehme ich mal an das die alten treiber dann auch "ausgereift" sein sollten

Farbe soll Schwarz Grün werden (wakü bekommt auch grünes Fluide und der rest ist auch durchsichtig gehalten.

Mit dem mainstream vergleich werde ich gleich mal nachschauen das sollte ja ca einem i7 970-990 entsprechen


Wollte das mit den benchmarks mal genau wissen weil viele sagen das die anderen schwören auf das ist ja wie das alte thema Intel vs AMD

Mit dem Ram "Betrug" bei der 970er bin ich halt zu AMD aber in Skyrim waren ja nur 2,6GB in Nutzung deswegen denke ich nicht das es dadran lag als platte war auch eine SSD verbaut  (sata3) auf dem pc war eigentlich nichts drauf außer spiele und alle treiber

Aber mit 10ms und 100k Leitung sollte eigentlich nichts ruckeln zudem am Laptop alles flüssig läuft und der per Wlan dran hängt 


Nochwas zum thema WaKü,möchte halt alles unter wasser setzen, sprich mobo,graka,cpu 

Für das Mobo hab ich einen 240er radi, für graka und cpu jeweils einen 360er, alle 3 werden einzelne kreisläufe werden,möchte halt alles auch dann leise haben

Würden aber nicht auch 2 360er radis reichen? Sprich einer für cpu und mobo und der andere für die graka

Oder beide zusammen in einem kreislauf hängen und nach cpu und mobo den 360er der alles nochmal vor der graka runter kühlt,somit sollte ja die gesamt temp ja auch runter gehen da sich alles nicht so weit aufheizen kann.
Oder liege ich mit der anmaßung falsch?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

Also, ich halte generell nix von "AMD vs Intel" - Benchmarks suchen, Preise anschauen, entscheiden. Egal welche Firma 


Wegen der WaKü bin ich überfragt. Willst du jetzt eine Art "Becken" machen, oder meinst du nur, dass du auch fürs Board dann passende Kühler aufsetzen willst? Ich selber hab einen Xeon 1230 und eine R9 290, ich habe 1x 360 (also 3x 120er Lüfter) und 1x 280 (2x 140mm Lüfter) und kann damit fast lautlos spielen. Aber wenn noch OC dazukommt und mehr zu kühlende Dinge, dann weiß ich nicht, ob 2x 360 reicht oder nicht. bzw. es reicht bestimmt, aber die Frage ist, wie leise    Es macht aber keinen Sinn, einzelne Kreisläufe zu erstellen, auch die Reihenfolge der Radiotoren spielt keine Rolle. Die Temp einer WaKü pendelt sich irgendwann eh ein, d.h. du hast innerhalb der Wakü fast überall eine ähnliche Temperatur.


----------



## FlyingWolf (19. Juni 2018)

Hab leider keine Benchmarks gefunden zwischen den Mainstream 1366er und FX8350 nur mit einem i7 930 und dem FX8350 und dort war der i7 schon etwas schneller (ca 5 also sollte der xeon ja nochmal einiges zulegen können mit 4Gh'z und 4 Threads mehr 

Also die wakü soll eine ganz normale werden in einem "Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass"

Werde aber denke den 1150er nehmen mit einem i5 4670K und dem die Beine Lang machen der ist in spielen @ stock soschnell wie der fx8350 @4,8Gh'z

Da auch schon das Board für den 1150 vorhanden ist,wäre das am sinnvollsten vorallem da es ein HighEnd Board ist und direkt alles für eine Wakü hat


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

FlyingWolf schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Benchmarks gefunden zwischen den Mainstream 1366er und FX8350


 das meinte ich ja nicht. Du musst "nur" Benches finden mit dem Xeon vs. einer anderen Intel-CPU, und dann schaust Du wiederum, wie der FX im Vergleich zu dieser anderen Intel-CPU dasteht.


----------



## FlyingWolf (19. Juni 2018)

Ach so meinst du das 

Sprich der xeon x5650 gegen irgendeinen cpu und der FX8350 als auch der i5 4670k

Und dann halt nur die avg fps vergleichen

Das ich auf sowas simples nicht selbst gekommen bin 


Achso noch eine Kleinigkeit,  würde sich das überhaupt lohnen das 1150 board unter wasser zu setzen? Die Anschlüsse hat es schon Standard aber auch schon einen 40mm lüfter der sehr leise ist

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/G1Sniper-5-rev-1x#ov

Hab das Board mal verlinkt


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

FlyingWolf schrieb:


> Ach so meinst du das
> 
> Sprich der xeon x5650 gegen irgendeinen cpu und der FX8350 als auch der i5 4670k
> 
> Und dann halt nur die avg fps vergleichen


 ja, zB gibt es vielleicht Tests des Xeons vs einen damaligen Intel Core i5 oder i7 Modell XY. Dann schaust du, wie viel stärker zB ein Core i5-3750K oder 4670K im Vergleich zu dem Modell XY ist. Und dann schaust Du, wie der FX 8350 im vergleich zum 4670K ist. 

Beispiel: Xeon ist 30% schneller als ein alter Core i7 Modell XY. Der 4670K wiederum ist 40% schneller als das Modell XY. Also ist der 4670K etwa 10% schneller als der Xeon. Wenn nun der 4670K aber nicht nur 10%, sondern 20% schneller als der FX 8350 ist, wäre der Xeon also schneller als der FX.

Aber nun hast du Dich ja schon entschieden. 




> Achso noch eine Kleinigkeit,  würde sich das überhaupt lohnen das 1150 board unter wasser zu setzen? Die Anschlüsse hat es schon Standard aber auch schon einen 40mm lüfter der sehr leise ist
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/G1Sniper-5-rev-1x#ov
> 
> Hab das Board mal verlinkt


 ich weiß nicht, ob sich das lohnt. Es KANN sein, dass du dann 2-3% mehr Takt rausholst, vlt sogar 5%, vielleicht macht es sogar überhaupt nix aus und du kannst die CPU gleichhoch übertakten, egal ob mit oder ohne wassergekühlte Board-Kühler...   Je nach dem, was dann die Zubehörteile aber kosten, lohnt sich das dann eben nicht.


----------



## FlyingWolf (19. Juni 2018)

Alles klar dann werde ich das mal so machen

Die Zubehörteile sind ja alle schon dabei  deswegen denke ich das ich das eh unter wasser setzen werde allein wegen der Optik  

Ich schätze aber mal das es eh kein vorteil bringt da vorher eher die cpu "dicht" macht bevor die spawas usw zu warm werden. Ist ja nicht umsonst EATX  so massive Kühler habe ich noch nie erlebt


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

FlyingWolf schrieb:


> Alles klar dann werde ich das mal so machen
> 
> Die Zubehörteile sind ja alle schon dabei  deswegen denke ich das ich das eh unter wasser setzen werde allein wegen der Optik


 naja, du brauchst halt dann noch die Verbindungs/Anschlusschrauben für die Schläuche und einen weiteren oder größeren Radiator, das meinte ich. Selbst wenn es nur 10-20€ sind, könnte es sich halt "nicht lohnen"   



> Ich schätze aber mal das es eh kein vorteil bringt da vorher eher die cpu "dicht" macht bevor die spawas usw zu warm werden. Ist ja nicht umsonst EATX  so massive Kühler habe ich noch nie erlebt


 ist imho halt eher ne Optiksache oder was für Freaks, die bei jedem MHz Mehrtakt feiern als wären sie Mexikaner, die grad gg Deutschland gewonnen haben    Aber einen Test, ob es nicht doch was bringt, hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Früher auf jeden Fall ja, also bei noch älteren Sockeln, als die Kühlung UND die Bauteile noch nicht so ausgereift waren.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2018)

Die Idee mit den alten Xeon CPUs ist ja schön und gut, kann aber auch gewaltig in die Hose gehen. Herbboy hat da ja schon ein paar Punkte angesprochen.

Das Problem ist eben die alte Architektur.

Die Nachteile:
Die Boards sind für das was sie leisten aus heutiger Sicht vollkommen überteuert, unter 130€ bekommst du da nichts vernünftiges und auch da weißt du nie wie lange und bei welchen Übertaktungen das Teil schon im Einsatz war. Liegt daran weil sie eben nicht mehr produziert werden und nur noch gebraucht zu haben sind und die Nachfrage derzeit sehr Hoch ist. Außerdem solltest du wissen das gerade diese Boards einen extremen Verschleiß hatten/haben weil sie eben Hoch getaktet werden.
Du verzichtest intern nativ auf USB 3.0 genauso wie auf SATA 6GB. Wenn du es nicht brauchst,ok, aber wenn dann doch ist das heulen Groß. Also ich will auf zumindest USB 3.0 nicht mehr verzichten. Wenn ich mir vorstelle mal schnell 1TB auf meine Externen Festplatten zu schaufeln mit USB 2.0, nene.
Gut, nehmen wir an darauf kannst du verzichten. Auf das nächste kannst du als Gamer aber nicht verzichten, und das ist PCIE 3.0. Du willst dir eine AMD R9 390 (oder 1050/1060 oder ähnliches) holen, spricht nichts dagegen, ist immer noch eine Top Graka, aber bei dann PCIE 2.0 hast du dann den Flaschenhals den du als Gamer bestimmt nicht haben willst. Da kannst du deine CPU noch so Hoch übertakten, den Flaschenhals mit PCIE 2.0 machst du damit nicht wett. Muss je nach Board nicht viel sein, kann aber auch weit über 5% kosten. Auch kann es zu Treiber problemen kommen wenn du eben solch eine Graka auf eine veraltete Schnittstelle anschließt. 

Und die eventuellen Treiber probleme die jetzt kommen, na viel Spass......
Kommen wir jetzt nämlich zur stabilität des Systems, ja und da gebe ich dir ganz klar eine Rote Karte dann. Du willst, ja musst das ganze teilweise über BCLK hochtakten und damit taktest du das gesamte Mainboard Hoch, heißt, alle anderen Komponenten wie eben auch Sata USB RAM alle anderen Schnittstellen usw. laufen über ihren spezifikationen, ich wünsche dir schon mal viel Spass mit kommenden Bluescreens. Das ganze kann gut gehen, aber es ist wirklich nur eine Frage der Zeit bis du Aussetzer hast. Ja und jetzt Rate mal wieso der Verschleiß dieser Mainboards so hoch ist.
Wie gesagt, die Idee ist nicht schlecht, die alten Xeon CPUs sind Hochgetaktet wahre Monster CPUs, aber wenn auch nur eine Schnittstelle dann Ärger macht ist die Kacke am dampfen und das dann richtig.

Im Prinzip hast du nur wirklich einen einzigen Vorteil und das ist der Preis der CPU die du hinterher geschmissen bekommst. Aber ob es das Wert ist die ganze Zeit mit einer tickenden Rechner Zeitbombe zu spielen? Mir wäre das Risiko zu Groß und am Ende dann auch zu teuer wenn es dann nämlich nicht richtig funktioniert.
Und solch ältere Systeme werden ja nicht jünger.
Wie Herbboy schon angemerkt hat, kauf dir ein aktuelles Ryzen System das P/L mäßig Top ist, da brauchst du dann auch keine WaKü und hast da schon mal das Geld gespart eben für ein Ryzen System und bist die nächsten Jahre auch auf der besseren weil sicheren Seite.


----------



## FlyingWolf (20. Juni 2018)

Das Board würde ich relativ günstig bekommen und ist brandneu aus einer RMA (Evga x58 FTW) das hat zwar nicht nativ sata3 und usb 3.0 aber über den marvel controller der ist ja nicht spürbar langsamer dann,auch wenn ich erst über die sata2 booten müsste (was noch nicht sicher ist)

Naja die PCI-E 2.0 zu 3.0 macht absolut keinen spürbaren Unterschied wenn man nicht grade das billigste board nimmt. Ist ja das gleiche wie eine 300MB's SSD oder eine 340MB's SSD alles ist messbar klar aber ob man das merkt ist eine andere sache

Beim 1366er hängt meines wissens nur der Ram am BCLK mit dran (wie beim alten LGA775)  Kann sein das ich mich Irre aber so hab ich es meine ich gelesen, sonst würde es aber auch nicht soviele cpus auf 4,5GH'z geben wenn alles am BCLK hängt

Klar ist Ryzen P/L echt gut aber da ich auf die Acryl Wasserkühlung nicht verzichten möchte kommt das leider nicht in Frage 

Aber denke ja auch soweit das oben die genannten spiele das system am meisten ausreizen der rest denn ich spiele ist nicht der rede wert.

Hab auch mal ein paar benches jezt durch  @stock ist der FX8350 ganz klar hinter dem I7 4770k aber gleichauf mit einem i5 4760k

@Stock kann der xeon X5650 mit keinem Mithalten

Übertaktet ist der FX deutlich schneller als ein gleich übertakteter i5 4760k aber ca 10% langsamer als ein OC i7 4770k

Der xeon x5650 ist OC @4GH'z +HT ca 5% schneller als der i7 4770k OC

Und auf 4,5GH'z knapp 15%

Deswegen bin ich so zwischen den Sockeln am schwanken klar neues system wäre am sinnvollsten aber da ich auf die wakü nicht verzichten möchte ist das leidee nicht drin

Die wakü ist ja nicht wegen den Komponenten geplant sondern einfach wegen dem Aussehen,lege da ziemlich viel wert drauf lieber alles ordentlich und dann "schlicht" beleuchtet als dieser ganze RGB Stuff 

Aber wie alle ja wissen "Mit RGB hat man immer mehr FPS"  *hust*

Jezt kommt aber halt das mit dem normalen 1Gbit Lan oder Killer E2200 unterschied besitze ja 100k Leitung die auch ankommt

Aber da ich auch sehr viele FPS Spiele können manchmal paar ms weniger gut sein


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2018)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du lieber was fürs Aussehen brauchst um deinen Kumpels zu imponieren ist es vollkommen egal was du nimmst, da Leistung ja doch keine Rolle bei dir spielt.
Nimm dann den AMD 8350, kannst du gut übertakten und ist schnell genug für alle Spiele die auf dem Markt sind. Meßbar ist der AMD in der Singlecore Leistung hinter dem i7, aber sowas ist erst ab einer gtx 1070+ eventuell im Spiel zu sehen, wenn überhaupt. Und in diese Spähren möchtest du ja eh nicht vordringen.
Und eigentlich könntest du auch bei deiner FX 6300 bleiben, das Teil war nämlich der Wahre Preis Leistungs Monster Hit und wird leider vollkommen Unterschätzt. Auch mit diesem Teil spielst du locker alle Titel. 
Allerdings, Deine Framedrops liegen tatsächlich am FX 6300 bzw. haben damit zu tun, nicht weil der es nicht schaffen würde, sondern weil eine Schutzfunktion greift. Werden dort die Spannungswandler nämlich zu Heiß geht er auf 0,8 Volt runter und taktet dann auf 1 GHZ runter, daher auch deine Micro Ruckler.  Hauptschuld trägt also eigentlich nicht die CPU sondern dein Board. Teilweise bis ganz kannst du Abhilfe schaffen. CPU undervolten und auf jeden Fall den Turbo ausschalten, dadurch werden die Spannungswandler entlastet. Auch kannst du versuchen nochmals diese extra zu kühlen. Solltest du dann immer noch diese Ruckler haben liegt es am Board. Deshalb sage ich auch immer wieder, weg von diesen ganzen 50€ Teilen, sind fast alle ihr Geld nicht Wert weil irgendwo her muss der Preis ja kommen und wenn man dann sieht auf welche Feinheiten es teilweise ankommt. Dieses Problem haben aber leider fast alle FX CPUs/Boards. Wenn man allerdings weiß woher es stammt kann man dem gegenwirken.


----------



## FlyingWolf (20. Juni 2018)

Naja das aussehen hat nichts mit imponieren oder sonstiges zutun,finde es einfach interressant was man alles damit machen kann 

Das Board war ein Gigabyte FXA UD7 laut den temps dürfte nichts zu warm geworden sein da auch die Kühler aktiv gekühlt worden sind

Zudem waren die drops ja auch mit standardtakt so extrem

Der FX war echt bombe von der Leistung aber lief auch oft im cpu limit (gta5) dort war die graka nur bei 70% load und cpu hing immer an den 99%

Deswegen dachte ich das es mit 2 Threads (FX8350) besser werden sollte bzw mit dem xeon weil 12 Threads ja theoretisch mehr leistung bringen sollten wenn die genutzt werden 

Das problem ist ja das ich nicht weiß woher die ruckler kamen habs auch mal auf einem MSI 990Fxa Gaming probiert,es war genau der gleiche fall egal ob OC oder stock

Hab dadrüber auch viel gelesen das die Piledriver 6000er Reihe damit Probleme hatte aber keiner konnte es richtig lösen :/


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2018)

FlyingWolf schrieb:


> Deswegen dachte ich das es mit 2 Threads (FX8350) besser werden sollte bzw mit dem xeon weil 12 Threads ja theoretisch mehr leistung bringen sollten wenn die genutzt werden


 Das ist halt ein Punkt: kaum ein Spiel nutzt überhaupt die 8 Threads, die an sich Standard sind. D.h. "mehr Threads" bringen häufig so gut wie nichts. 

Aber du kannst auch sowieso nicht einfach Takt und Threads zwischen den Plattformen miteinander vergleichen, das klappt nicht. Ein i5-8400 mit sechs Threads ist Zb viel schneller als ein FX 8350 trotz geringerem Takt, teilweise sind sogar Sockel 2066-Core i7 mit 12-16 Threads in Games langsamer als der i5-8400, wenn deren Takt geringer ist.


Zu den Rucklern kann ich aber auch nix sagen. Kann auch einfach mit dem Alter der Plattform zusammenliegen, dass das nicht mehr optimal ist mit neueren Windows-Updates, Treibern und der Spieleoptimierung durch Patches.


----------



## FlyingWolf (21. Juni 2018)

Hab das halt bis jezt nur gesehen das wenn zb ein spiel 8 Threads nuzt die zb auf alle 12 verteilt werden von der Loadline her (kanm sein das ich falsch liege habs nur mal gesehen)

Das mit dem vergleich stimmt schon,liegt halt an den Architekturen aber wir schweifen ja vom thema ab 

Am Alter denke ich weniger mit dem PhenomII X6 lief es ja auch besser aber naja ist ja egal erstmal 

Hab jezt mal alles geguckt und werde zwischen AM3+ und 1150 entscheiden, was halt momentan gesamt billiger wäre (da ja auch das 1150er Board schon vorhanden ist


----------



## FlyingWolf (4. Juli 2018)

So hier einmal noch das Ergebniss, die Config hat sich doch noch etwas geändert 

Setup:
Mobo: Gigabyte z87 G1 Sniper 5
CPU:  Intel Core i7 4770 (Boost auf 3,9GH´z fest)
RAM: 8GB ADATA Gaming 2200Mh´z CL9
Graka: Gigabyte R9 290X Windforce
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro TemperedGlass
Lüfter: 7x LC Power AirRazor 120mm PWM
CPU Kühler: Lepa Neollusion
Netzteil: 500Watt Bequiet PurePower10 Silver
Festplatte: 480GB Kingston SSD

Hab die Wakü erstmal weggelassen weil noch ein Graka update im Winter kommt, auch wenn die Gigabyte nicht grade das wahre ist was Silent betrifft...aber ja die guten Hawaii Chips 

und ja ich weiß 8GB ram sind etwas wenig,aber habe mir alle games ect angeschaut und mehr Leistung benötige ich nicht

Bilder:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Vielen Dank an *Herbboy*


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2018)

Schön, ich würde da aber mal ausprobieren, ob der PC nicht mit weniger Lüftern genau so gut gekühlt und nicht lauter ist.


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schön, ich würde da aber mal ausprobieren, ob der PC nicht mit weniger Lüftern genau so gut gekühlt und nicht lauter ist.



Dann fehlt aber die Optik der Lüfter und sollte ja auch ein bissel Show sein wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## FlyingWolf (4. Juli 2018)

> Schön, ich würde da aber mal ausprobieren, ob der PC nicht mit weniger Lüftern genau so gut gekühlt und nicht lauter ist



Naja die Airrazor haben auf max. Drehzahl nur 13DB also die sind extrem leise und kann die nur weiter empfehlen

Hab die Lüfter jezt auch Fest per Bios auf 2,5PWM Modus, da die auf Auto komischerweise nicht richtig anlaufen und wahrscheinlich zuwenig Spannung bekommen (habe jeweils 3 Über splitter angeschlossen) kann auch am board liegen weil 1 ist im Singlemode und der läuft auch nicht richtig an über auto.

Erst beim 2 "warm" start laufen die mit an, deswegen einfach auf 2,5 gestellt und die Dinger haben eine laufruhe, dachte meine PureWings 2 waren leise aber die toppen echt alles.

Die haben zwar kaum Pressure also die wären nichts für eine Wakü aber für normale Nutzer reichen die defintiv und vom preis her sind die unschlagbar

habe auch bewusst 7 genommen wegen dem Heizkraftwerk von hawaii chip , hatte mir mehr von der Windforce erwartet, schließlich heizt die genau wie das Referenzdesign bis auf 94grad und ist so laut wie ein Föhn  WLP ist auch neue drauf aber keine ahnung was mit der los ist meine Powercolor R9 290 war nichtmal halb so laut auf last, bios ist auch aktuell aber naja muss ich mich erstmal mit abfinden


----------



## FlyingWolf (4. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann fehlt aber die Optik der Lüfter und sollte ja auch ein bissel Show sein wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe.



Ja das auch, hab halt jezt alles im Gigabyte G1 Killer Style  und das kommt schon gut rüber wenn es dunkel ist,allein wegen den Schriftzügen auf dem Board

ist aber auch nur alles nicetohave,finde einheitlich einfach ansprechender als dieses RGB *hust* gemüll, da kann ich auch auf eine Kirmes gehen hab ich das gleiche 

Zudem ist der Lepa kühler auch ein echter Blickfang, ausnahmsweise ist der nicht nur "schein" sondern bringt richtig gute temps hin und lautstärke kann man definitiv mit leben bei dem preis,zudem meine graka in spielen ja eh alles übertönt...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2018)

Ich selber hab ne Wakü mit roter Beleuchtung und nehme dafür halt dann LED-Bänder, da ich für die Radiatoren Lüfter ohne LED hab, die wiederum quasi unhörbar sind. Die wären mit LEDs dann damals sehr teuer gewesen


----------



## FlyingWolf (4. Juli 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich selber hab ne Wakü mit roter Beleuchtung und nehme dafür halt dann LED-Bänder, da ich für die Radiatoren Lüfter ohne LED hab, die wiederum quasi unhörbar sind.



das wäre auch eine möglichkeit gewesen,aber für LED bänder ist das gehäuse nicht gut. Da man diese sehr offensichtlich sehen würde :/ deswegen kamen die Airrazor darein und überzeugen auch auf ganzer Linie


----------

